# Bench grinder wheel for old Wolf grinder



## Jimmy Thomson (10 Dec 2019)

Hi all,

I have a fairly old 6" Wolf grinder (see photo). I purchased a couple of new wheels from Axminster which I naively assumed would fit. They're 31.75mm bore, but are a fraction too small. Does anyone know if these should fit? I don't want to get too heavy handed with getting them on to the grinder. Should they easily just push on?

The grinder does say '32mm' bore on it, so I guess I shouldn't be surprised that 31.75mm is a touch too small, but I'd seen a few wheels advertised as 32mm but then the specs say 31.75mm.

Any advice much appreciated.















Jimmy.


----------



## Rorschach (10 Dec 2019)

I reckon for the sake of 0.2mm you could make some adjustments either to the spindle or to the bore without causing any trouble.


----------



## CHJ (10 Dec 2019)

31.75mm is 1.25 inches (1-1/4") Imperial standard
32mm is almost 10 thousandths of an inch bigger (1.2598") Metric standard.

No do not try to force fit, there is a risk of splitting the wheel, you need to source Metric specification not Imperial standard fit.

Do a Google search for '32mm bore bench grinding wheel' to point you to stockists.


----------



## Lons (10 Dec 2019)

If you can get a refund from Axminster I'd do as Chas suggests, if not then personally Id take a fine file to the grinder spindles and carefully adjust the size with the motor spinning. It's easy to do though also easy to take off too much so creep up on it and check the fit every few seconds. 
Make sure the file has a handle and wear gloves and ideally wrist protection as well as the usual eyes, nose and ears.

I did it years ago to one end of an old record grinder I picked up from a boot sale for a fiver. I had a box of wire wheels that were 3mm undersized and it was easier to file the spindle than try to drill out the wheels. I gave it away a few years ago and it's still going strong as far as I know.

Presumably the grinder doesn't owe you anything?


----------



## Jimmy Thomson (11 Dec 2019)

Thanks very much, guys. I'll send the wheels back and try and source some 32mm wheel.

Jimmy.


----------

